# Batterie morte ?



## zak* (3 Juin 2003)

Voilà bientôt 2 ans que je possède un iBook (dual usb), depuis environ 1 semaine ma batterie se vide en 15 minutes - j'ai par ailleur appris que la durée de vie d'une batterie lithium-ion était d'environ... 2 ans ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Connaissez-vous un utilitaire capable de "purger" la batterie ou du moins de l'optimiser un peu, je sais qu'il y a quelques année ce type de logiciel était fournit avec les PowerBook (1400, 3400... si ma mémoire est bonne). Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## Onra (3 Juin 2003)

Essaye de zapper le gestionnaire d'energie et sinon, laisse ta machine travailler sur batterie jusqu'a plus soif et recharge la d'une traite.

Si ca n'ameliore pas l'autonomie, il ne te restera plus qu'a acheter une nouvelle batterie...


----------



## zak* (3 Juin 2003)

Qu 'appeles-tu gestionnaire d'énergie ??? J'ai déjà zappé la PRAm plusieurs fois - est-ce identique ?

Merci


----------



## Onra (3 Juin 2003)

Sur l'iBook, on le zappe en appuyant sur le petit bouton au dessus de la prise casque.


----------



## zak* (3 Juin 2003)

Ok merci pour l'info. Sinon la batterie c'est 155 ?


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2003)

oui 155 euros sur  l'applestore


----------



## zak* (3 Juin 2003)

Depuis que j'ai zappé le gestionnaire d'énergie, l'indicateur de la batterie dans la barre des menus affiche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  depuis près de 40 minutes, et le voyant physique de la batterie (en dessous) clignote comme si elle était vide... je ne comprends plus rien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Avec Apple, quand y'en a plus... y'en a encore


----------



## Jean-Miche (4 Juin 2003)

Il y a aussi cette solution là


----------



## zak* (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-Miche:</font><hr /> * Il y a aussi cette solution là * 

[/QUOTE]

Ce produit est intéressant, merci pour l'info.


----------



## Onra (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zak*:</font><hr /> * Depuis que j'ai zappé le gestionnaire d'énergie, l'indicateur de la batterie dans la barre des menus affiche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  depuis près de 40 minutes, et le voyant physique de la batterie (en dessous) clignote comme si elle était vide... je ne comprends plus rien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Avec Apple, quand y'en a plus... y'en a encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il faut laisser completement se vider la batterie jusqu'a la mise en veille. Ensuite tu rebranches ton iBook et tu le recharge completement en une seule fois. Si apres tu n'as toujours plus d'autonomie c'est pas bon signe.


----------



## danar (5 Juin 2003)

J'ai aussi le meme pb... il ne me reste plus que 35 mn de batterie en utilisation normale. ibook près de deux ans. De toutes les solutions, la meilleure est de changer de batterie. La nouvelle est arrivée hier. 4h d'autonomie. J'arrive a regarder un film entier sur la batterie. Par contre, je ne la laisse pas quand je suis sur mon bureau, je met la vieille. La neuve, je ne la réserve que pour les déplacements. Si une batterie ne dure pas deux ans, à 150? la bestiole, je préfère préserver la nouvelle.


----------



## lekony (5 Juin 2003)

Et moi qui pensais que le type de chargement de batteries avait changé avec l'arrivée du " lithium".
Il fallait justement éviter de les vider complétement comme sur les anciens modèles...
Merci pour ces conseils avisés.
Ciao
Lekony


----------



## Totophe (29 Juin 2003)

Bien, je dispose d'un ibook acheté le 15 janvier 2002 et je rencontre le même problème, la batterie est à plat au bout de 35 minutes au plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je reffuse encore de croire que la batterie est complètement morte, j'espère pouvoir qagner progressivement de l'autonomie en pratiquant décharges complètes et recharges.

Ah ces batteries, c'est toujours le point faible des portables.


----------



## Sebang (30 Juin 2003)

Totophe a dit:
			
		

> * Bien, je dispose d'un ibook acheté le 15 janvier 2002 et je rencontre le même problème, la batterie est à plat au bout de 35 minutes au plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As-tu change ton DD depuis que tu l'as achete ? As-tu pirate Jaguar ? Si c'est le cas, c'est normal, c'est pas bien de toucher a son ordi ou de pirater Apple, mais je te conseille plutot de lire ce bouquin que tu trouveras en Fnac, etc... (tribute to Jean-Miche)


----------



## iMax (30 Juin 2003)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> * Il y a aussi cette solution là *




C'est pas mal... Mais c'est cher ! Trop cher...


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2003)

la batterie neuve coute moins cher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 deplus  sur l'applestore tu aura les frais d'envois gratuit


----------



## decoris (30 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * la batterie neuve coute moins cher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en passant par chez mackie bien sur...


----------



## decoris (30 Juin 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> As-tu change ton DD depuis que tu l'as achete ? As-tu pirate Jaguar ? Si c'est le cas, c'est normal, c'est pas bien de toucher a son ordi ou de pirater Apple, mais je te conseille plutot de lire ce bouquin que tu trouveras en Fnac, etc... (tribute to Jean-Miche)
> 
> ...


mdr...
j'ai cru que t'étéais sérieux pendant une demi fraction de seconde, je te dis pas le stress!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







quoi que je fasse, ma batterie reste à 30 min...


----------



## decoris (30 Juin 2003)

c'est mieux quand on est sur secteur de laisser la nouvelle dans un tirroir, ou ça chan ge rien?


----------



## Jean-Miche (30 Juin 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> As-tu change ton DD depuis que tu l'as achete ? As-tu pirate Jaguar ? Si c'est le cas, c'est normal, c'est pas bien de toucher a son ordi ou de pirater Apple, mais je te conseille plutot de lire ce bouquin que tu trouveras en Fnac, etc... (tribute to Jean-Miche)
> 
> ...



Cà reste mon opinion. Rien de tel que de bons numéros de l'OS complètement reconnus par la machine et ne pas changer de HD soit même -alors qu'il y a de si  petits HD externes- sans risque d'abimer des éléments essentiels du portable.
Il y a d'excellents livres complémentaires des bons conseils donnés par les membres de MacGé.


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2003)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cà reste mon opinion. Rien de tel que de bons numéros de l'OS complètement reconnus par la machine et ne pas changer de HD soit même -alors qu'il y a de si  petits HD externes- sans risque d'abimer des éléments essentiels du portable.
> Il y a d'excellents livres complémentaires des bons conseils donnés par les membres de MacGé.     *




elle ne fera toujour rire c'est explication, mouahhaahhahahhaha !!!


----------

